# E8400 wont overclock past 3.7ghz



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

What the hell, even at 1.35vcore it wont clock higher than 3.7... its running at 3.7 on STOCK volts stable :S does anyone know why?


----------



## PanzerIV (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi dude! A bit late but you'll prolly be happy to know that its not ur fault. It's the board that really sucks. I bought a new computer for a friend, did absolutely everything on it and I was expecting easily 4.0Ghz out of his E8400 "E0" but this ******** board won't go over 411 FSB no matter what. I tryed tweaking every timing, maxing out all voltage and having CPU to 1.40v but it wouldn't post everytime. A simply way to test it is to have a high fsb with a low multiplier so you get ur cpu underclocked but hell... even 412 at 7x = 2884Mhz, it wouldn't work at all. Then I thought it was just a fsb hole but no... no matter the fsb strap used or doing high fsb jump would do the same. Usualy even if boards say (Support 1600 FSB!) you can go much higher, hell my DFI DK P35-T2RS doesn't even state it and I could do 510FSB (2040) but this lame Asus board doesn't go any farther. If I would have known it I would have took a other board but my friend will prolly still be happy to have a 700Mhz gain since he doesn't know anything at overclocking, thought I promised him +800 to 1000Mhz. Seriously I wonder why they let us pick a number up to over 500 for the FSB is the wall is at only 412 (-_-)

*Edit: *Another proof that you're not alone.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/439819-e8400-1-08v-3-7ghz-but.html


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey guys. Not too sure if it's the Asus P5Q Pro Board or not. I've got the P5Q Premium and I had my E8400 up over 3.7. I think it may have even gotten as high as 3.82 or something like that. I then pulled back to stock and I will only ramp it up when I know I'm really going to go all out with heavy useage. I use the AI Suite utility multiplier to overclock and the memory is on auto so it automatically ups the memory as well. Who knows I may just leave the E8400 on auto. May as well if it ups the performance automatically anyway. I know how to manually overclock this is just more hassle free.

Jones


----------



## PanzerIV (Feb 3, 2009)

I really hate the lame utilities from Asus. I'd much rather do it manualy on my own. You definitively don't have the "P5QL Pro" version which is using a P43 chipset. Some other variant prolly work over 411 FSB but that one I just said doesn't. At least 3.7 is still much better than stock, and I can do it on low voltage instead of a "high overclock + high voltage"... so its not that bad after all.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm aware of the fact that I don't have the afore mentioned board but the utility that I use on my P5Q Premium Board has been of great use. I had a stable overclock going for over a month and my system was going great and then I decided to just scale it back, not for any reason I just did. I may go in through the bios next time and do it manually but that's just me. I don't have a problem using the BIOS but if the utility is there may as well try it out. If it fails then I just won't use it. It's no different than trying anything for the first time. If it fails then leave it behind. 

Jones


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the P43 is not going to overclock like its P45 brother .............. or else why pay for the P45 ?


----------



## PanzerIV (Feb 3, 2009)

linderman said:


> the P43 is not going to overclock like its P45 brother .............. or else why pay for the P45 ?


It's obvious bud. If you look carefuly you'll see that P45 have 2 PCI-E 16x slots unlike P43 which is always 1. That's the only diffrence, but Asus likes to put better northbridge's heatsink on their P45 board to try justify the much higher price. I'd rather have my (DFI DK P35 T2RS) than a lame P45 board as anyway there's barrely any diffrence with P35 chipset.


----------

